# Russell Apiaries Pennsylvania



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Last month I ordered 2 Sunkist queens from Jason Varner at Russell Apiaries PA.
As I understand it, he is an independent "subproducer" licensed to sell queens produced by Russell Apiaries, grafted from breeder queens provided by Robert Russell.

Service and communication were excellent. 
Jason called me when he shipped the queens, as I had requested, and they arrived the next day.

They were well packaged, and when installed, quickly filled every empty cell in the nucs I put them in.

I like the queens so well, I grafted from them to ensure I have the queen's genetics on hand in the event I have to make some splits to control population.

I'll definitely do business with him again. In fact I just spoke to him today about availability of a particular line I want.


----------

